# Daisy needs a new home :-( (British Shorthair)



## sarahjane77uk (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

Daisy is an 11 month old british shorthair female, she has been neutered, microchipped and fully vaccinated.

This is very reluctant rehome as she is gorgeous, but our 3 year old does not leave her alone. And with us working full-time she just isn't getting enough attention she needs.

I had advertised her on the usual places, but I really want her to go to a forever home, to someone who will love her as I do. We are in South Wales about 20 mins outside Newport.

Sarah


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Picture's will help.
What colour is she.
Also can you tell the forum what her personality is like.
Is she in door only or does she like to go outside in the garden?
Does she get on with other cats?

All these things might help to find her that for ever home x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Could you email Kelly-joy at animallifelineuk please she may be able to assist. There is also Patsy at Rushden Pursian Rescue, they also take pedigree cats. 

Email address is - Info at animallifelineuk dot org


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Did she come with a contract - have you contacted her breeder and told her you are looking to rehome her. If she came with a contract you should check you don't need to contact her breeder first - if they are decent breeders they should be happy to help you find a home for her.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

sarahjane77uk said:


> Hi
> 
> Daisy is an 11 month old british shorthair female, she has been neutered, microchipped and fully vaccinated.
> 
> ...


It's a shame you have to rehome her but as you say it is very reluctant could you maybe find a way around it? Did you work full time when you got her? Would you condsider getting another cat to keep her company? As far as your 3 year old goes, he/she can be taught to leave the cat alone and should have been taught this right from the beginning. Plenty of people have cats and young children!


----------

